# Zu niedrige CPU Temperatur angezeigt



## Bonkas (3. Januar 2016)

Moin ich habe mir einen neuen Rechner zusammen geschustert und er läuft auch perfekt. Was mich nur verwirrt ist die angezeigte CPU Temperatur. Beim Start geht's bei 11 Grad los. Nach einer Stunde mit Prime95 steht er bei 50 Grad. Im Leerlauf sind es ca 26 Grad. MSI Command Centre BIOS und core temp spucken das gleiche aus. Irgendwie kann das doch aber nicht stimmen. Jemand ne Idee? 

Mainboard MSI 970 Gaming 
CPU AMD FX 8350 
Kühler Corsair h110 
RAM 16 GB Crucial ballistix 
Grafikkarte Sapphire R9 290tri-x 
Gehäuse be quiet Silent base 800


----------



## Improof (7. Januar 2016)

Hi,

kann mit Wasserkühlung schon hinkommen. Habs bei mir nie überprüft, was das BIOS ausspuckt, aber meine Wasserkühlungs-Software kann mir zumindest die Wassertemperatur anzeigen. Die war bei mir noch nie über 50 Grad (meistens so bei 44 Grad, unter Last). CPU natürlich immer etwas wärmer als das Kühlmittel, daher kommen die 50 Grad denk ich schon ganz gut hin.

Gruß
Daniel


----------

